# looking for steelhead near Brunswick



## fillet (Jul 22, 2006)

I was wondering does anyone know of good spots to go steelhead fishing Brunswick/Strongvilles area looking to go Friday morning any input would be helpful


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fillet
rocky river-metropark
vermilion river

snag


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

there is stocked trout at wallace lake and the rocky river for steelhead is the closest place to brunswick


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The Rock is running high with the snow melt and probably won't fish until Saturday afternoon. Just a heads up. 

Wes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Now it wont be fishable till probably next weekend

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

You can hit up the Cuyahoga in Brecksville or the Rocky...but no, nothing in Medina area.

Rivers are going to be blown, so middle to end of next week before they are fishable again.


----------

